# Amazon refund... where do I find it?



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I received an email yesterday informing me that I'm getting at $27.99 refund (YAY!  ) from Amazon... and it says it will show up in my "order summary." When I order Kindle books, I never see the order summary. Is there another way to see if the refund is there?

Hurry..... gotta buy some books before hubby buys something!!!!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If you go to "Your Account" => "Your Orders" and then click the "Digital Orders" tab, you should be able to view the invoice for each Kindle book you ordered.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I see the invoice for each book but is there a way to see if there's a balance left of that refund? I know I can burn through $25 pretty darn quick!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cork_dork_mom said:


> I received an email yesterday informing me that I'm getting at $27.99 refund (YAY! ) from Amazon... and it says it will show up in my "order summary." When I order Kindle books, I never see the order summary. Is there another way to see if the refund is there?
> 
> Hurry..... gotta buy some books before hubby buys something!!!!!


If you look at your email from Amazon, there is a link in the third paragraph (at least in mine) to the settlements. If you tap on that, you'll get the page "Information for eBooks Antitrust Settlement." And on that page it will show the total credit, the used credit and the unused credit.

Here's the direct link: www.amazon.com/ebooksettlements

EDIT: Just bought something.  And it was updated immediately with my purchase and unused credit.

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Go back to your e-mail from Amazon that tells you how much your settlement is.  Click through on the link that says "please visit www.amazon.com/ebooksettlements" .  When you are logged into your Amazon account that page will show the total amount of your settlement and keep track of how much is spent.  The order summary e-mail that comes to you will show 'promotion credit' instead of gift card/card credit as the payment.

For example, after buying a couple of books this morning to see how it works, my page now shows this:

Your Settlement Credit:

Issue Date: March 12, 2014

Total Credit: $111.71

Used Credit: $6.98

Unused Credit: $104.73

Expiry Date: March 31, 2015

Hope that helps!  There is also a bigger thread in Let's Talk Kindle.

I see Betsy was faster than me...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

But, as Ann always says, your answer is more complete.


Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> But, as Ann always says, your answer is more complete.
> 
> 
> Betsy


Or at least more long-winded...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

btw, you don't need to click through from your e-mail.  you just need to be in the kindle store logged into your account and you'll see the blue boy reading under the tree.  click on there and you'll see the account screen that crebel listed.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Found it!!!!   

Got $14.06 left to spend....

I'm off to "one click" that away.


----------

